# Percie and Piper *more pictures up*



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Got myself two new rat babies today. Not sure how old they are, but I think they're about 5-6 weeks based on their size. I'm not good at telling colors since my other two girls are hooded and my first one was masked. But I think percie is a black berkshire and piper is an agouti berkshire. Correct me if I'm wrong. Here are a few pictures I managed to get. There wil be more once they get settled in!

percie's not to fond of having her picture taken yet so most of these are of piper.








^piper's on left, percie's on right








^piper








^percie








^percie








^piper on top, percie on bottom








^piper








^piper


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Percie and Piper*

So adorable!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Percie and Piper*

Thank you, they look like little mice lol. Its funny how one of them is exactly like my older rat and the other is exactly like the other older rat.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Percie and Piper*

Awww. So cute! They are small. Ya they're probably around 6 weeks old.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Percie and Piper*

thanks, there was another little black hooded girl they had who had to only be about 4 weeks old. she was just sooooo tiny. I almost took her too but I had no where to keep her.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Percie and Piper*

I managed to get a few more pictures today while I had the girls out playing.








^piper
















^piper, she was chewing on my hair and got mad that she couldnt get it off of her








^percie








^percie








^percie








^piper
















^piper, i think those two pictures have something to say about this little girls personality.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Percie and Piper*

girls got to meet the dog today, so heres some pictures of that.
































































my dog is so good with her babies, she loves them


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww. The expression on the dog's face is priceless. She doesn't quite know what to make of them yet. LOL


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

She loves HER rats lol. She treats them like babies. Shes always so gentle with them.


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

They're adorable together.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

LOVE your photos!! You've got an amazing camera! I'll expect lots more photos!!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks, that camera is quite amazing. I haven't figured it out all the way yet though since I've only had it a few months, but there will be lots more pictures coming once they get to meet the other two. I'm so excited to see how that goes lol


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Those pictures are really good!! I love them


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

AMJ087 said:


> Those pictures are really good!! I love them


thanks


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

They have those giant eyes that just kill me!  Adorable babies! Gorgeous dog, too.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you, my dog absolutely adores them and my other rat tilly just cuddles up to her and sleeps under her leg, its the cutest thing


----------



## Lokirat (Mar 20, 2010)

*MELTS!!*
where do i start with the aww's?! thank you for sharing! <3 <:3)~~


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

hshelton said:


> Thank you, my dog absolutely adores them and my other rat tilly just cuddles up to her and sleeps under her leg, its the cutest thing


My dog loves my rats, too... But he just sits there and licks them so they aren't too fond of him lol.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

My dog is constantly cleaning them but they just nip her nose if it bothers them but they usually bath her also lol The only one that doesnt like the dog is addie but that because shes a mommas rat and never strays far from me lol


----------

